# I'm new!



## kiolva (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd like to have betta fishes. I like them, I think they are fantastic. But I have never had fishes before. I hope that I won't have problems with fish keeping.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We have some wonderful experts here who can tell you everything you need to know about bettas. Try searching the term betta to find out more. I'm certain Chickadee will answer you soon.


----------



## kiolva (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Im a bit new here too but it seems given your aspirations that you will find yourself in good comapny here. We have got several expireinced experts here on this subject and they should be able to "hook you right up" and get you started on solid ground. Im sure you will find your time here well spent!

I have always been intrigued by these beautiful fish and might have to follow along with you on this too.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

**w2 to the forum. If you hunt Rose down, she will have you keeping Betta, like an expert in no time at all, just go to the Betta section and introduce yourself. Have fun and invite your friends *


----------

